# Siamese 3x3



## justme (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi, Which cubes would be good to make a siamese cubes. Also, what are the materials I would need


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 14, 2016)

You'd probably want YJ Guanlongs cause they're cheap, so if you mess up, no big deal  Also some kind is superglue or model car cement.


----------



## Abo (Mar 14, 2016)

My friend just took 2 old, but broken in Rubik's brands, and bound them with electrical tape


----------



## justme (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for your help.


----------

